# Όποιος έχει τα γένια έχει και τα χτένια



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

Είδα την ερώτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ (wordreference) και μια απόδοση που έχει δοθεί είναι *One should have the tools to deal with a given situation*.

Δεν θα έβαζα χέρι στη φωτιά για τη σημασία της παροιμίας. Δείτε τα λεξικά:

*όποιος έχει τα γένια, έχει και τα χτένια* αυτός που έχει ευθύνες και προνόμια είναι εκείνος που πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζει τα ενδεχόμενα προβλήματα (ΛΝΕΓ)

*όποιος έχει τα γένια, έχει και τα χτένια*, πριν επιχειρήσω κτ. δύσκολο, πρέπει να έχω εξασφαλίσει τις απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις (ΛΚΝ)​

Αποδόσεις σε δίγλωσσα:
*privileges and responsibilities go hand in hand, fame comes at a price*: Έχει προβλήματα με το καινούριο πολυτελές του κατάστημα; - E! Όποιος έχει τα γένια, έχει και τα χτένια. = "He’s having problems with his classy new store?" "Well, privileges and responsibilities go hand in hand!" (Κοραής)
*Much coin much care* (Φυτράκη)
Από το γαλλικό:
Qui veut la fin veut les moyens (Κάουφμαν) 
περνάω στο:​*He who wills the end, wills the means*

That most true aphorism, that he who wills the end, wills also the means. [1692 R. South _Twelve Sermons_ 497]
We won a Trafalgar‥ because we not only meant to win, but knew how to win—because we understood‥the maxim, ‘He who wills the end wills the means.’ [1910 _Spectator _29 Oct. 677]
I could offer a text‥from Aneurin Bevan: ‘It's no good willing the end unless you're also ready to will the means.’ [1980 _Listener _13 Mar. 332]
​Oxford Dictionary of Quotations

Αν έχει να κάνει με ευθύνες («Μεγάλα καράβια μεγάλες φουρτούνες») υπάρχουν τα:
*With great power comes great responsibility.
With power comes responsibility.*

Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται έρευνα για να δούμε πώς χρησιμοποιείται η παροιμία. Εγώ κατάφερα να μπερδευτώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 24, 2011)

Εγώ τώρα γιατί νομίζω ότι έχει πάρει άλλο νόημα η παροιμία και σημαίνει πλέον κάτι σαν το μαχαίρι και το καρπούζι; Δηλαδή ότι όποιος έχει την εξουσία διαθέτει και τα μέσα ή κάτι τέτοιο; Λάθος κάνω;


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

Θέλει ψάξιμο που δεν προλαβαίνω να κάνω τώρα, αλλά εγώ βλέπω τα _χτένια_ σαν εργαλεία. Όποιος έχει μια δουλειά / μια ευθύνη / ένα πρόβλημα, αυτός (πρέπει να) έχει και τα εργαλεία / τα μέσα για να κάνει τη δουλειά / να λύσει το πρόβλημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με την ερμηνεία για τα χτένια = εργαλεία.


----------



## cougr (Oct 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Θέλει ψάξιμο που δεν προλαβαίνω να κάνω τώρα, αλλά εγώ βλέπω τα _χτένια_ σαν εργαλεία. Όποιος έχει μια δουλειά / μια ευθύνη / ένα πρόβλημα, αυτός (πρέπει να) έχει και τα εργαλεία / τα μέσα για να κάνει τη δουλειά / να λύσει το πρόβλημα.



Δηλαδή κάτι σαν το ρητό του John Eaton που λέει: _*If you ain't got no axe, you cain't cut no wood.*_

Επίσης: _*You need the right tool for the right job*_.


----------



## sarant (Oct 24, 2011)

Πάντως, μερικές από τις ξένες αποδόσεις θα ταίριαζαν στην παροιμία "Μεγάλα καράβια, μεγάλες φουρτούνες".

Όσο για την παροιμία, δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι και τόσο καθαρή η σημασία της -άσχετο ποια λέμε ότι είναι.


----------



## Earion (Oct 24, 2011)

Χτένι ελληνικής τεχνοτροπίας από τάφο Σκύθη φύλαρχου (4ος αι. π.Χ.)



Χτένι γενειάδας από τη Σομαλία (περ. 1950)



Σημερινό χτένι για μουστάκι και γενειάδα


----------



## daeman (Oct 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Θέλει ψάξιμο που δεν προλαβαίνω να κάνω τώρα, αλλά εγώ βλέπω τα _χτένια_ σαν εργαλεία. Όποιος έχει μια δουλειά / μια ευθύνη / ένα πρόβλημα, αυτός (πρέπει να) έχει και τα εργαλεία / τα μέσα για να κάνει τη δουλειά / να λύσει το πρόβλημα.


 
Κι εγώ έτσι την αντιλαμβάνομαι.
Το δαιμόνιό μου όμως προσπαθεί να με μπερδέψει, με τραβάει παραπέρα και μου δείχνει καπέλα, παπούτσια και μεταξωτά. Φτιάχνει γκαρνταρόμπα, φαίνεται.

Προσθέτω λοιπόν μερικά που μου φαίνονται σχετικά, μήπως ξεμπερδέψουμε τα γένια με τα χτένια, απορρίπτοντας τα όχι ακριβώς στον στόχο:
It takes a big man to wear big boots.
One needs a very long spoon to sup with the devil.
Πρέπει να 'σαι πολύ λέρα για να κυβερνάς γαλέρα.
If the shoe fits, wear it. / If the cap fits, wear it.

Who the cap fit - Bob Marley


----------



## stsaerox (Jul 11, 2018)

nickel said:


> Είδα την ερώτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ (wordreference) και μια απόδοση που έχει δοθεί είναι *One should have the tools to deal with a given situation*.
> 
> Δεν θα έβαζα χέρι στη φωτιά για τη σημασία της παροιμίας. Δείτε τα λεξικά:
> *όποιος έχει τα γένια, έχει και τα χτένια* αυτός που έχει ευθύνες και προνόμια είναι εκείνος που πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζει τα ενδεχόμενα προβλήματα (ΛΝΕΓ)
> ...




Γίνεται κάποιος διευθυντής γιατί έχει τα απαραίτητα προσόντα και τις υποχρεώσεις και τα καθήκοντα που του αναλογούν. Όταν έχει κάποιος τον τίτλο μόνο (τα γένια) και βάζει άλλους να κάνουν / να τρέχουν για τα καθήκοντά του (χτένια) σημαίνει ότι άλλος έχει τα γένια και αλλος τα χτένια... Αλλά είναι σωστό αυτό;

 Όταν εμένα αποπειράθηκαν να με υποβαθμίσουν στη δουλειά μου και μου είπαν ότι εσύ θα κάνεις τη χαμαλοδουλειά που κάνει ο υποδιευθυντής, αλλά άλλη θα είναι η υποδιευθύντρια, αρνήθηκα και είπα ότι «όποιος έχει τα γένια έχει και τα χτένια...». Μπορεί να αναλάβει τη θέση και ό,τι αναλογεί ή οχι;


----------



## Theseus (Jul 12, 2018)

Για ό,τι αξίζει, αυτό είναι το σχόλιο που γράφει ο Αλέξανδρος Νέγρης περί της παραπάνω παροιμίας στο λεξικό του _A Dictionary Of Modern Greek Proverbs_ (1831):
 Applied to those who give indiscreet advice; as much as to say, I have made my calculations.
Έχει και την παράξενη παροιμία:
 Όποιος έχει γένεια (γένια), τρώ(γ)ει ψάρια. 
και η ερμηνεία:
 To those who have the means and power of doing what they please.
Απλώς να θολώσω τα νερά......:)


----------



## cougr (May 13, 2021)

A couple of contemporary sayings that are somewhat related to the saying under discussion:

"Those closest to the problem are often the best equipped to solve it" and

"those closest to the problem are closest to the solution"

And in a different context: "He who pays the piper calls the tune"


----------



## pontios (May 15, 2021)

nickel said:


> ​*όποιος έχει τα γένια, έχει και τα χτένια*, πριν επιχειρήσω κτ. δύσκολο, πρέπει να έχω εξασφαλίσει τις απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις (ΛΚΝ)​


(cougr, you've really come back with a vengeance, revisiting and resurrecting old threads, etc...)

Anyway, seeing this thread has popped up -

There are heaps of idioms that you could combine for this. Here's a couple that readily come to mind (I'm sure there are many, many others).

Before "*going out on a limb*," make sure to "*cover your/all bases."*
or
Before "*putting your neck on the line*," you should be prepared to "*pull out all (the) stops."*.


----------



## cougr (May 15, 2021)

That's good, pontios You're right about there being heaps of stuff we could come up with, especially given the variety of connotations attributed to the saying.


----------

